# limera1n is out for windows



## iFish (Oct 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> limera1n, 6 months in the making
> iPhone 3GS, iPod Touch 3G, iPad, iPhone 4, iPod Touch 4G
> 4.0-4.1 and beyond+++
> limera1n is unpatchable
> ...



Source

Download

:yaygeohot:

EDIT: Unlockers stay away from this update.

Since there is no Untrasn0w for this yet.


----------



## rockbmi (Oct 9, 2010)

Its not though, its pending discussion.


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2010)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> Its not though, its pending discussion.



It was though.

Geohot removed the link.

Good thing I downloaded it already :3.

No, I don't think I should re-upload since it was removed for a reason


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 9, 2010)

Fuck geohot. He's an asshole.

1) He burned an exploit;
2) Used comex's userland exploit for his;
3) Is completely mocking other dev teams;
4) Is a liar.

Also, he called his own jailbreak a "buggy piece of shit" http://snapplr.com/emvs .

"released today to get chronicdev to do the right thing" (from the site)
I'm boycotting limera1n and so should everyone. Geohot doesn't serve all this attention for being such a douchebag.

Of course, most jailbreakers are the "screw whoever releases it I just want my jailbreak" type, but seriously, there's an entire scene behind this.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 9, 2010)

If it's unpatchable, then does that mean you cannot restore the original firmware, or that firmware updates won't overwrite the jailbreak?


----------



## Dialexio (Oct 9, 2010)

It was indeed available before, but was taken down due to Chronic Dev's backlash against it. To be fair to Chronic Dev, limera1n used comex's untethered exploit against his wish, and geohot basically gave the middle finger to Chronic Dev with this release.

Oh... for the record, *geohot* said "limera1n will be a buggy piece of shit." So I'd use it with caution (if at all).

EDIT: Ninja'd by Salamantis. I take too long to review my posts before posting.


----------



## Bulit (Oct 9, 2010)

http://limera1n.co.nr/


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 9, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> EDIT: Ninja'd by Salamantis. I take too long to review my posts before posting.


At least you aren't like me, I'm almost always making edits because I made stupid errors, forgot to say something, etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2010)

i hate having a third gen itouch.
oh well. i really didnt use my old jailbreak for anything.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Dialexio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you edit


----------



## Sandman00009 (Oct 9, 2010)

Bulit said:
			
		

> http://limera1n.co.nr/



does the beta work with the new ipod touch 4?


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2010)

Sandman00009 said:
			
		

> Bulit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read my first post. thanks


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 9, 2010)

Woah my cousin just installed Cydia on his new iTouch so it works.


----------



## Sandman00009 (Oct 9, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Sandman00009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i understand that but this is beta 2 and it was modified back in july so it was released before the ipod 4 came out thats why i was asking


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 9, 2010)

Does this work with iPhone 4?


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you people read?



			
				limera1n.com said:
			
		

> iPhone 3GS, iPod Touch 3G, iPad, iPhone 4, iPod Touch 4G
> 3GS new bootrom is broken, fix pending



Oh great, SHAtter/greenpois0n are being delayed. That's actually good to hear, but geohot is still responsible for all this shit.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmm, what's this about the download link being removed? Its working for me...Don't have any iDevices to test with though.

Also, whats this about it being untethered by JailbreakMe Star? How does that work for 4.1 if its been patched?

Anyway, if this works, nice. I ran the thing, and it just had a "Make it ra1n" button. I'm guessing the more complicated stuff mentioned comes later on. 

Also:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> :yaygeohot:



I disagree. SHAtter will most likely still be released, meaning both it and this will be patched by next bootrom update.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2010)

i have a question. if Limera1n was too buggy for me. could i just restore?


----------



## Sotoro (Oct 9, 2010)

So there will be no shatter/gennpois0n release in the next time, because they want to save their exploit?


----------



## SifJar (Oct 9, 2010)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> So there will be no shatter/gennpois0n release in the next time, because they want to save their exploit?



http://twitter.com/MuscleNerd/status/26876838209


----------



## omegasoul6 (Oct 9, 2010)

I didnt get no cydia O_O


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 9, 2010)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> So there will be no shatter/gennpois0n release in the next time, because they want to save their exploit?


Now that geohot released limera1n, there's a usable jailbreak out in the wild. Chronic took the best option and decided to not release SHAtter and keep it for later.


----------



## Sotoro (Oct 9, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, then i will try this one with my ipod 4g and ipod 3g (new boot rom). will tell you if it works.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 9, 2010)

andy249901 said:
			
		

> i have a question. if Limera1n was too buggy for me. could i just restore?


Of course. This is and always will be possible.

It should be noted (and I'd say added to first post) that anyone who relies on ultrasn0w for their unlock should_* NOT *_use this, as to use this, you need to go to stock 4.1 first, then jailbreak AFAIK. Wait for Pwnage Tool, or you'll go to stock 4.1, upgrade baseband, and lose unlock, potentially forever.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 9, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> you need to go to stock 4.1 first


Yeah, it's an in-place jailbreak.

I'm still going to wait for all "beta" bugs to be ironed out before upgrading from 4.0.1. I have SHSHs backed up though. I still don't want to use limera1n


----------



## Sotoro (Oct 9, 2010)

working fine with ipod touch 4g. after the jailbrak you have to install cydia via limera1n on your ipod. tried it several times and the cydia app never appears on my device. but afer a reboot everything is working fine now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

will test it with ipod toch 3g now


----------



## Sandman00009 (Oct 9, 2010)

guys the download is back up on limera1n.com!


----------



## metamaster (Oct 9, 2010)

Downloading now. I hope Greenpois0n will be released later. It's a shame about the release date, though.


----------



## Sotoro (Oct 9, 2010)

ok ipod touch 3g ist working too.
but it's the same "bug": after the installation of cydia you have to restart your device to see the app symbol on screen.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh I just noticed, since SHAtter is getting delayed, no Apple TV jailbreak. And I doubt limera1n works with it. I got 2 *just* for the jailbreak opportunities.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Oct 9, 2010)

So i restored to 4.1 And used Limera1n And when i restart cydia isnt showing up on my Ipod Touch 2g(MC)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2010)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> ok ipod touch 3g ist working too.
> but it's the same "bug": after the installation of cydia you have to restart your device to see the app symbol on screen.



how did you get cydia to appear? i rebooted after Limera1ning it. and nothing appears.


----------



## Sotoro (Oct 9, 2010)

andy249901 said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is a limera1ing app on your device after installation. with this one you can install cydia.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2010)

guess it doesnt work for me then. :/


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll await a less buggy release. Not that desperate to have to rebuild my jailbreak stuff (basically what I have to do on my iPod since you restore to the new FW as updating can be buggy)


----------



## omegasoul6 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone got it working on 2G(MC Model)


----------



## metamaster (Oct 9, 2010)

2g mc model fails for me. Should I try it with my iPad?


----------



## SifJar (Oct 9, 2010)

Just to update peeps on the drama:

Geohot used Comex's untethering userland exploit as well as his own tethered bootrom exploit to make this. The untethering exploit was the same one as was planned for use in GreenPosion. It was stolen and used without permission, Comex and others complained, the download was pulled. Comex realised that the pulled version was very buggy (because the untethering exploit simply isn't designed for use on older devices, as GP will only be for the latest devices), so gave the go-ahead for an approved version.

Or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And ChronicDevTeam will try to implement GeoHot's exploit into GP before the Sunday release date.

EDIT: For those people trying it: How difficult is it? Does it require an IPSW or anything like that? Has anyone actually had success yet?

EDIT: Some links to back up my synopsis:

http://twitter.com/comex/status/26876761149
http://twitter.com/comex/status/26876564033
http://twitter.com/copumpkin/status/26877110777
http://twitter.com/p0sixninja/status/26874448763
http://twitter.com/chronicdevteam/status/26874279481
http://twitter.com/chronicdevteam/status/26874402246


----------



## metamaster (Oct 9, 2010)

^ You just press make it rain. Then it asks you to hold the power + home button, the to release the power button, and you're done.
I didn't have any success with a 2g iPod touch mc model. I am hesitant about using it with my 3g Ipod touch and my iPad, so I have no idea if it works on them.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 9, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> ^ You just press make it rain. Then it asks you to hold the power + home button, the to release the power button, and you're done.


So its not really much more difficult than one click. Its one click and DFU mode. I thought from the way GeoHot had worded it that it was going to be more tricky than that.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 9, 2010)

Doesn't work on 3rd gen 8gb.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 9, 2010)

http://twitter.com/p0sixninja/status/26879932582 - Looks like GP will be delayed to implement GeoHot's exploit.

And to chao1212: 3rd Gen 8GB doesn't exist. Its just the 2nd Gen 8GB. Wasn't updated for 3rd Gen. So I think it may already be jailbreakable via redsn0w.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 9, 2010)

It's not for 2g iPods, and the 8gig 3G is a 2g ipod


----------



## metamaster (Oct 9, 2010)

8gig 3g ipods are 2g mc models. Redsn0w is supposed to tether them, but that hasn't worked for me, same goes for limera1n.


----------



## Frogman (Oct 10, 2010)

I really having a feeling Apple will blk this in ios 5


----------



## iFish (Oct 10, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> I really having a feeling Apple will blk this in ios 5



They can't

It's a bootrom exploit. 

The bootrom can only be fixed with a new device. So.. iPad 2G iPhone 5 etc...

This will be here for the whole life span of the iPhone 4 and iPad (current one)


----------



## Fluto (Oct 10, 2010)

WOOOOOOO

im going to cry


----------



## Joktan (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesomeall I need to do is write down every app I have so I can redownload them in cydia...man I wish rock still worked...anybody know if this will stay when you upgrade firmware or do you have to redo it every time?


----------



## murkurie (Oct 10, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Coreyfrog7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, they can make a new bootrom, they have done that before, Ipod 2g and ipod 2g MC-model. I think the 3GS also has two different bootroms.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 10, 2010)

Still a different model anyone who has an ipod now can use it.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 10, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's still a new device. Technically.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Oct 10, 2010)

Im about to test the jailbreak on my iphone 3g

EDIT: Yeah it dont work


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2010)

works fine on my ipod touch 4g...


----------



## Sandman00009 (Oct 10, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> works fine on my ipod touch 4g...



same here havent had a problem with it at all.


----------



## iFish (Oct 10, 2010)

RC1 beta 3 is out.

Fixes 3GS new bootrom


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 10, 2010)

Works on my iPod Touch 3G


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 10, 2010)

2g's being added soon.


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 10, 2010)

I wanna finally update from 3.1.2 FW iPhone 3GS....but I'm not sure...dammit


----------



## SifJar (Oct 10, 2010)

Just a heads up: A post on Engadget mentions they tried limera1n on two phones: it worked on one, the other had a number of stuff (e.g. Game Centre and App Store) permanently removed; a restore didn't even get them back. Be careful.

EDIT: Forgot to link:  http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/09/limera1...ch-running-ios/


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh dear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll hold off for now.


----------



## Matt140 (Oct 10, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they were to have restored it in DFU mode, the icons should have returned.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think I'll risk my new iPhone 4 on this.


Maybe when it's safer?


----------



## DarkCamui (Oct 10, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't think I'll risk my new iPhone 4 on this.
> 
> 
> Maybe when it's safer?



I did it on my iPhone 4 and it worked great. Did this also to be on my same unlockable baseband

Get the latest TinyUmbrella
READ THE README TinyUmbrella README NOW Yes. You Read it.
Run TinyUmbrella.
Start TSS Server
Open iTunes
Restore 4.1 (NOT UPDATE) Yes this requires you to download 4.1 Here
Let iTunes error with 1004 error (baseband update failed - we want this  )
Kick Device Out of Recovery
\o/ -- You are now on 4.1 with 1.59.00 baseband!


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 10, 2010)

I love how they delete users comments they say,
"Comment exploded into a million tiny pieces of glittery magic."
Hahhahaha, couldnt our comments be like that.
(not this one only the baddy ones!)


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 10, 2010)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I never thought of TinyUmbrella...

Maybe later.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 10, 2010)

Meh not hard to use, thankfully it worked perfectly for me

Also @ the person who said gamecenter disappeared: bullshit, a restore will always return it to the original settings


----------



## campbell00 (Oct 10, 2010)

I can't seem to get this to work on my ipod touch 3rd gen(well, its an 8GB, so second?) It seems like it works correctly, but Cydia won't show up. Any help?


----------



## metamaster (Oct 10, 2010)

^ A "3rd gen" iPod touch with 8gb is a 2g iPod touch MC model.
Limera1n doesn't work with those _yet_. It will soon be updated so that it does.


----------



## C175R (Oct 10, 2010)

did apple fix the signal problems on iphone 4? cuz I just got my phone yesterday and jailbroke it right after so I dont know if the jailbreak is causing the signal problem and call drops or its still the iphone 4 itself?


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 10, 2010)

Its a hardware issue. Basically your hand shorts out the 2 aerials, can't fix it with a software update


----------



## C175R (Oct 10, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Its a hardware issue. Basically your hand shorts out the 2 aerials, can't fix it with a software update


so there is no way to fix the call drop and signal problem?
I already have a case for it so anything besides getting a case?


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 10, 2010)

If you've got a case and are using it your problem is the signal in your area, not the phone.


----------



## C175R (Oct 10, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> If you've got a case and are using it your problem is the signal in your area, not the phone.


damn it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well ok. thanks. at least now I know that it wasn't because of the jailbreak.


----------



## Advi (Oct 10, 2010)

the jailbreakme.com jailbreak sucks hard so i might consider restoring and using this break instead.

geohot is a bro


----------



## SifJar (Oct 10, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> the jailbreakme.com jailbreak sucks hard so i might consider restoring and using this break instead.
> 
> geohot is a bro


The fact you need to restore implies you already jailbroke, and if you ARE jailbroken, the method used to do the jailbreak has no effect, so this would be a waste of time.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 10, 2010)

Yay it worked for me =D Ipod touch 3G.


----------



## Advi (Oct 10, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jailbreakme.com feels like it's fucked up my ipod somehow. it might be a bad or corrupt installation, i need to check.

much more safe to do it from a desktop anyway.


----------



## Joktan (Oct 11, 2010)

beta 4 does not work on my ipod touch 3g 32gb so i went and used beta 2 and it worked.


----------



## mad567 (Oct 11, 2010)

Too bad I have a 2g Ipod touch MC........


----------



## al5911 (Oct 11, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> beta 4 does not work on my ipod touch 3g 32gb so i went and used beta 2 and it worked.




Limera1n RC1 Beta4 working just fine with my iPT 3G 32GB and I'm on win 7


----------



## metamaster (Oct 11, 2010)

If it's a 3g iPod, it automatically means that it is a 32 or 64gb model. 3g 8gb models are 2g mc models, which limera1n doesn't support, and 2g iPod touches are mb models, which you can jailbreak by other means.


----------



## Joktan (Oct 11, 2010)

I just say that because I don't want people goin are you sure it's a 3rd gen...


----------



## metamaster (Oct 11, 2010)

RC1 is out of beta, a bunch of new features, but still no 2g mc model iPod support.

EDIT: Actually, I'm not sure, I'll try it.
It doesn't work


----------



## alidsl (Oct 11, 2010)

i expect RC2 or 3 will have support
Can't you tether with redsn0w?


----------



## Chinman (Oct 11, 2010)

for me, beta 4 only worked if i had itunes running at the same time. tried for about an hour before and no limera1n app was installed until i saw a youtube video and the guy had itunes running. give that a try if you cant get it to work

*Posts merged*

i did it on an ipod 3g and an iphone 3gs, on windows 7


----------



## Joktan (Oct 11, 2010)

That might do it...beta 2 worked on my second try


----------



## metamaster (Oct 11, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> i expect RC2 or 3 will have support
> Can't you tether with redsn0w?


Nope, I get stuck at the "waiting for reboot" screen. I managed to "make it work" by manually rebooting it, but even when it finishes, I get no results.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 13, 2010)

i think the importance of geohot is tht he presents a model or beta version and other ppl (experts) build upon such a program and we see jailbreakme.com and PSJailbreak etc


----------



## lolzed (Oct 13, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> the importance of geohot


You make it sound like he's a thing.lol.


----------

